# Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

*Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Das ganze soll in einer virtuellen Maschine unter Windows laufen, und das eben möglichst schnell.

Anforderungen sind:
64-bit Version
ia32-libs bzw. compat-libstdc++ muss trotzdem installiert sein

ausführen muss man folgende Befehle können:
mkdir
cd
wget oder curl
tar xzf
echo
chmod
su oder sudo
(und natürlich ./fah6)

Die Pakete, die dafür nötig sind, müsste ich halt wissen.


_Arch Linux_ würde mir vom Prinzip zusagen nur komme ich da bei der Installation nicht weit. Sobald ich zum Punkt "Select Packages" komme, was ja wohl genau das interessante ist, erscheint die Meldung vom Anhang. "Pacman preparation failed."
Sobald ich das einmal gesehen habe läuft auch das Setup Network unter "Select Source" nicht mehr mit DHCP durch....

Klar das so ein selbergebautes Linux für Advanced User gedacht ist, also eher nicht für mich, aber nur fürs Falten eine ganze Distribution in einer Virtuellen Maschine mit 3-4GB zu installieren ist ja auch nicht gerade Sinn der Sache.

Wer kann mir mit Arch weiterhelfen oder was anderes empfehlen?
(Source Mage Linux und Lunar Linux klingt auch nicht so blöd, nur komme ich da noch weniger weit....)


----------



## Phil_5 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Ich kann dir Gentoo ans Herz legen, da kannste _sehr_ viel selber einstellen (Linux Skills vorausgesetzt)

Gentoo:
Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo Linux News

Alternativ villeicht noch RockLinux damit kannste auch ziemlich was anstellen ist aber eigentlich ein Distri Build Kit:
Main Page - RockWiki


----------



## fenguri (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Bleibt wohl nur noch Debian zu empfehlen 

Gentoo ist echt geil, nur leider nimmt es auch viel zeit in anspruch.
Mit meinem P4 habe ich immer nen ganzen tag gebraucht um das komplette System zuinstallieren, wird halt alles aus den Quellen compiliert. (Mit akuelleren Prozzesoren gehts natuerlich schneller)
Auf jedenfall war das damals der Grund weshalb ich auf Debian umgestiegen bin und im lauf der Jahre hat es sich zu meinem lieblingssystem gemausert.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Schau halt mal in die tty7 oder du kopierst das Log, sollte sich unter /var/log/everything.log befinden, nutze aber auf jeden Fall einen Service wie Pastebin, ansonsten ist der Thread ziemlich unübersichtlich.

Nimm doch einfach eine neure/ältere CD, welche hast du gerade? Die 2009er?


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Schau halt mal in die tty7 oder du kopierst das Log, sollte sich unter /var/log/everything.log befinden, nutze aber auf jeden Fall einen Service wie Pastebin, ansonsten ist der Thread ziemlich unübersichtlich.

Nimm doch einfach eine neure/ältere CD, welche hast du gerade? Die 2009er?


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Schau halt mal in die tty7


öhm... wie schau ich da rein? Sollte das eine (Text)Datei sein?

Ich kenn mich mit Linux nicht aus.  


> oder du kopierst das Log, sollte sich unter /var/log/everything.log befinden, nutze aber auf jeden Fall einen Service wie Pastebin, ansonsten ist der Thread ziemlich unübersichtlich.


Da steht eine Menge drin.
Interessant klingt imo aber bloß das:
_"...WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/setup.c:718 periodic_check_$
Memory corruption detected in low memory
..."_
Was auch immer das heißt.


> Nimm doch einfach eine neure/ältere CD, welche hast du gerade? Die 2009er?


archlinux-2009.02-ftp-x86_64.iso
Ich kann es aber gerne nachher mit etwas älterem versuchen.


Zum anderen
Gentoo ist mir zu blöd. Bis ich da durchblicke habe ich Xubuntu mitsamt dem ganzen Müll den ich nicht brauche 100mal installiert.
Debian würde laufen, verschwendet aber immer noch 700MB ohne das ich was dazuwähle.


Ich will halt ein DSL in 64bit mit allem was f@h braucht- und nur dem- und das kann niemals so groß sein. Die Installation darf gerne mit Kompilieren sein, nur müsste das dazugehörige Manual eben idiotensicher sein.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Debian passt (als Netinstall) auf eine Mini-CD. Das braucht keine 700MB. 
Die Befehle stecken alle schon im GNU oder gar in Linux drin und sind für POSIX-Kompatibilität vonnöten (außer su/sudo, aber das ist ja nur ein Weg, root zu werden).
Durch die TTY schaltest du mit Strg+Alt+F n (n€[1,7]), wobei TTY7 meisten den Xserver darstellt, wenn denn einer läuft. (aber den brauchst du ja nicht).

PS: Wie kommst du auf die Idee F@H in ner VM laufen zu lassen? Ist Linux tatsächlich so viel schneller, dass der Verlust durch die Virtualisierung wieder aufgeholt wird?


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Naja alternativ würde es noch gehen wenn du nur ein Kommandozeilenlinux verwendest das is dan sicher ganz klein. Ob das virutalisierungskompatible ist oder mit F@H funkt weis ich nicht:
Linux on a Stick (LoaS)

Aber das setzt natürlich auch wieder Linux Skills voraus - das ist leider so wenn man was unheimlich kleines u. performantes haben will  

Ansonsten wärst du wohl mit Debian am besten beraten denke ich mal.


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Debian passt (als Netinstall) auf eine Mini-CD. Das braucht keine 700MB.


Jo, die ISO ist klein, aber nach dem Installieren werden derzeit 766Mb belegt. Da kommt also mehr mit als ich will. Böse!^^


> Durch die TTY schaltest du mit Strg+Alt+F n (n€[1,7]), wobei TTY7 meisten den Xserver darstellt, wenn denn einer läuft. (aber den brauchst du ja nicht).


aaaaaah, das ist mit TTY gemeint
Dort steht in einem Konsolenfenster:
_"error: failed retrieving file 'core.db.tar.gz' from gd.tuwien.ac.at : Connection refused
failed to update core (Connection refused)
failed to synchronise databases"_
(ist mit anderen Servern auch so)
Wird wohl wirklich den Versuch wert sein, nachher eine ältere iso zu probieren. Kann ja nur kleiner sein.^^



> PS: Wie kommst du auf die Idee F@H in ner VM laufen zu lassen? Ist Linux tatsächlich so viel schneller, dass der Verlust durch die Virtualisierung wieder aufgeholt wird?


Wohl nicht ausschließlich Linux, die etwas anders laufende F@H-Software selber wird ihren Beitrag leisten, aber insgesamt ist es irgendwas rund um 50 bis 100% schneller!
Wobei die VM unter Xubuntu im Vergleich zu einem echten Xubuntu praktisch keinen Nachteil hat. Ein paar Proent gehen verloren, aber da bei F@H auch für die GPU eine Anwendung zur Verfügung steht und das unter Linux eher problematisch wäre, ist Windows-GPU + VM-Linux für die CPU-Auslastung das Sinnvollste.



Phil_5 schrieb:


> Naja alternativ würde es noch gehen wenn du nur ein Kommandozeilenlinux verwendest das is dan sicher ganz klein.


Das wäre Debian, so wie es nun läuft, schon. Trotzdem liefert es in der Grundkonfiguration einfach mehr als ich benötige.


> Ob das virutalisierungskompatible ist oder mit F@H funkt weis ich nicht: Linux on a Stick (LoaS)


Ist das 64 bit?


> Aber das setzt natürlich auch wieder Linux Skills voraus - das ist leider so wenn man was unheimlich kleines u. performantes haben will


Jo, leider.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



crackajack schrieb:


> Jo, die ISO ist klein, aber nach dem Installieren werden derzeit 766Mb belegt. Da kommt also mehr mit als ich will.


Nur, wenn du anwählst, dass da mehr installiert werden soll. Musst halt kein Gnome nachziehen lassen. Das System auf der CD arbeitet auch ohne weitere Downloads. Du musst sie nur bei der Installation abwählen. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, weil ich meine Computer immer so aufsetze und dann manuell nachinstalliere, was ich noch so haben will.


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



crackajack schrieb:


> Ist das 64 bit?



Das ist eine gute Frage


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Nur, wenn du anwählst, dass da mehr installiert werden soll. Musst halt kein Gnome nachziehen lassen. Das System auf der CD arbeitet auch ohne weitere Downloads. Du musst sie nur bei der Installation abwählen.


hmm... ich hab Standardinstallation (ich glaube so hieß es) belassen. Ein paar Updates hat er halt gezogen, aber das war es dann schon. Und die benötigten, nachinstallierten 32bit-Libs sind natürlich auch ein paar MB groß.


ArchLinux 2008.03 sagt das gleiche nur kürzer: Connection refused


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Dann stimmt was mit der Internetverbindung nicht, versuch mal per ping z.B. google.de anzupingen und dann noch einen lokalen rechner, aber ich würde dir mal eins empfehlen - lad dir nicht die Netinst CD runter sondern die für die normale Installation, dadurch kannst du dann später das Inet konfigurieren. 

Das machst du dann in der rc.conf (/etc/rc.conf).


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Dann stimmt was mit der Internetverbindung nicht


Jo, scheint so, Arch kommt mit dem lokalen DHCP/NAT, das VMware zur Verfügung stellt, nicht klar. Xubuntu, OpenSuse und Debian fressen das ohne Probleme. Die sind aber auch alle in irgendeiner Form als Gastsystem vorwählbar, während für Arch "Other Linux 2.6 64bit" herhalten muss.


> lad dir nicht die Netinst CD runter sondern die für die normale Installation, dadurch kannst du dann später das Inet konfigurieren.


Ein Linux das man nicht übers Netz installieren kann.... tzzz... soweit kommts noch.

Gibts irgendwelche Parameter mit dem ich DHCP konfigurieren kann? Außer "Ja, probier DHCP" oder "Nein, mach ich selber" kann ich ja beim Net Setup nichts wählen.
Und selber geht nicht, da es eben keine fixe IP ist, ich muss also mit DHCP rein.
Oder nicht? Nun bräucht's halt auch noch einen VMware Experten.

Ist ja eig. egal. Kleiner wie die ~700Mb von Debian wird Arch wohl kaum sein? Das wäre zumindest ohne für den Zweck unnötiger GUI und halt zügig installiert.


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

vi /etc/rc.conf #IP Adresse, Gateway und Subnetzmaske eintragen
vi /etc/resolv.conf # DNS eintragen
/etc/rc.d/networking restart # Netzwerk neustarten

So, das wäre es.


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

vi /etc/rc.conf #IP Adresse, Gateway und Subnetzmaske eintragen
vi /etc/resolv.conf # DNS eintragen
/etc/rc.d/networking restart # Netzwerk neustarten

So, das wäre es.


----------



## crackajack (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> vi /etc/rc.conf #IP Adresse, Gateway und Subnetzmaske eintragen
> vi /etc/resolv.conf # DNS eintragen
> /etc/rc.d/networking restart # Netzwerk neustarten.


Dasselbe + Broadcast kann ich ja unter manuell während der Installation eingeben, aber ich habe keine fixe IP.
Von 192.xyz.100 - 192.xyz.150 kann sich Arch alles aussuchen, tut es aber nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Wieso kannst du es nicht einfach normal installieren? Die 100MB die du dir dadurch beim runterladen sparst sind nicht relevant, denn die musst du eh während der Installation herunterladen. Also wie man so schön gesagt gehupft wie gesprungen...


----------



## crackajack (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du es nicht einfach normal installieren?


Was hätte ich davon?

Dann hab ich Arch drauf, aber das Internet geht trotzdem nicht.
Ohne DHCP Erkennung läuft es nunmal nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*

Aber mit einem fertig installierten System hat man wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten, so kann man z.B. Module für Netzwerkadapter laden, was man ansonsten nach jedem Start machen müsste. Oder kannst du etwa während der Windowsinstallation schon im Internet surfen? Geht nicht, also kannst du ja gleich die Installation abrechen nach deiner Logik, oder?

Nur weil etwas bei der Installation in Sachen Internet bzw. Netzwerkadapter nicht hinhaut, muss es nicht heißen dass es generell nicht geht. So kann ich z.B. die 2008.06 auch nicht per Netinst auf meinem Laptop installieren da einfach noch nicht das Kernelmodul für meine Lankarte integriert war, mit der 2009er gehts einwandfrei, ich hätte zwar auch das Modul über z.B. einen USB Stick laden können, was mir aber zu viel Aufwand gewesen wäre...


----------



## crackajack (21. April 2009)

*AW: Mini-Linux für Folding@Home gesucht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas bei der Installation in Sachen Internet bzw. Netzwerkadapter nicht hinhaut, muss es nicht heißen dass es generell nicht geht.


Logisch. Wenn es generell nicht gehen würde, dann würde Debian ja nicht laufen.

Nur wenn Debian läuft, muss ich ja nicht unbedingt Arch probieren.
Von daher finde ich es toll das du mir weiterhin helfen willst, nur habe ich ja schon das was ich wollte.
Und da Linux bloß als Platform für genau eine Anwendung dienen soll, ist mehr Zeit zu investieren um jetzt den richtigen Netzwerkadapter zu finden, der mit VMware kommunizieren kann, wohl kaum sinnvoll und nicht nötig.

Danke trotzdem.

Edit: Ich hab's selber nicht lassen können. Also die Core-Version probiert. Mit manuell eingestelltem eth0=dhcp (oder so ähnlich) lief das Internet gleich nach der Installation.  
Danach gleich noch hinten dran ein netinstall probiert, genauso wie bei den Fehlversuchen einfach den Schritten gefolgt und siehe da: es läuft plötzlich auch durch. *kopfkratz* Die eine VM weiß doch von der anderen funktionierenden VM gar nichts....
Was bei Arch aber dann gleich nicht ging war das keymapping. An sich sollte km und die Einstellungen danach ja auch das keymapping nach der Installation festlegen. Tat es aber nicht. Das nachzujustieren ist mit einer dann englisch eingestellten Tastatur lustig. Naja, ging schon, aber nun stehe ich vor dem Problem wie ich die 32bit-libs reinbekomme (siehe startpost 4te zeile) Die Pakete finde ich gar nicht. Jedenfalls nicht unter den beiden Namen.
Ist also so oder so besser Debian zu nehmen.  Das läuft einwandfrei beim installieren durch, ohne das ich was von Hand nachbessern muss, und liefert auch problemlos das benötigte.


----------

